# Moving from Lebanon to Hurgahada Egypt need an advice



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

We are planning in moving to Hurgahada from Lebanon sometime next year , I would like to know if anyone knows about shipping companies to ship a crate with personal belongings and other items , kitchen stuff , classes etc no furniture .
Any good shipper that will take care of it all and go through customs in Egypt , and get it to our door . Well service door to door.
Regards
Samertalat


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

samertalat said:


> We are planning in moving to Hurgahada from Lebanon sometime next year , I would like to know if anyone knows about shipping companies to ship a crate with personal belongings and other items , kitchen stuff , classes etc no furniture .
> Any good shipper that will take care of it all and go through customs in Egypt , and get it to our door . Well service door to door.
> Regards
> Samertalat




I would presume it will be easier to do it from the Lebanon end... contact a good international removal firm there and they should deal with everything for you.. down to going through customs here.

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

samertalat said:


> We are planning in moving to Hurgahada from Lebanon sometime next year , I would like to know if anyone knows about shipping companies to ship a crate with personal belongings and other items , kitchen stuff , classes etc no furniture .
> Any good shipper that will take care of it all and go through customs in Egypt , and get it to our door . Well service door to door.
> Regards
> Samertalat


What kind of kitchen stuff? It may be easier to just get it in Egypt? Personal belongings, depending on the size, may be best adding extra baggage on the flight to avoid the customs and taxes with the shipment.


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

*Moving to Hurgahada*

First of all thank you very much to both of you for responding and trying to help.
I am trying to contact a shipping company but Lebanon is a real rip off , sorry to say that , This will be one reason that we sold our beautiful house here , would say our dream home that over looks the sea from south to North .
I did email a few shippers that I found here on this site and waiting to hear from them.
As per personal belongings we have maybe 40 suite cases of clothes  Funny but true . and we have to take it all with us , all our kitchen items from Knifes to forks ETC and other items that we will not sell some is waterFord Crystals ,, people will not pay you a Buck for it here , I . I h. 
I have to ship my antiques , pictures that my late mother left me all hand made by her and other valuebles that I had left from my parents .
I have to wait since we will be expecting a baby if the LORD wishes in 8 months , maybe have it here and them move or if my wife will be able to travel before the delivery will have the baby in Egypt.
Thank God I sold my house fully furnished for a great price unlike the USA were I lost over Half Million Dollars ,, Just a hobby and make some money , 
Well hope that we can make some good friends there , Europeans and have a great happy life .
God Bless you all.
Samer


----------

